# Some Digital Painting



## Zahs (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to show the digital paintings i done on photoshop with my first graphics tablet. 

These are my first ones, new at this digital stuff, always been pen, pencil and paint, just wanted to see how the response is, go easy.

They are big pictures, might take time to load.

Cheers

Enjoy!

Invasion






Snowbase





Building Test


----------



## leandroab (Jun 30, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Espaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't see the images? :S


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 2, 2010)

Really cool stuff. Can you do similar stuff with pen and paper?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing. I think I need to get hold of a graphics tablet. You say your new to digital? Just I presume that even with the tablet you'd need to be very good at Photoshop to be able to do that, surely?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

dude. thats intense.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 29, 2010)

I need to get one of these tablets for school. Can you reccomend a good tablet for not too exorbant a price?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy smokes! I don't even understand how you do that stuff, but it looks amazing.


----------

